# Wie unter Ubuntu ans Laufen bekommen



## msimpr (29. Mai 2011)

Ich habe eine Frage zum Einrichten dieser PPPOE Emulation

https://tails.boum.org/todo/Add_Gnome_PPP_for_Dial-Up_Users/

1. Was kann man mit diesem Emulator anfangen bzw was macht der genau was emuliert der?

To ensure that PPPoE (broadband DSL) support is not broken by tweaks to PPP configuration files, here is a test procedure. This needs a standard Debian system (the gateway), and either a spare wired network card or using virtualization.

This reciepe uses kvm, but could be easily adapted to other setups:
On the gateway, install the pppoe package.
On the gateway, create /etc/ppp/pppoe-server-options:
debugnoauthlcp-echo-interval 10lcp-echo-failure 2ms-dns 8.8.8.8defaultroutenoipdefault
Start KVM, adding those arguments: -net nic,model=virtio -net tap,ifname=tails.
On the gateway, up this interface:
# ip link set tails up
On the gateway, start the PPPoE server:
# sudo pppoe-server -I tails -F -S test -m 1412
On Tails, you can now right-click the NetworkManager icon, and select Edit connections…. In the DSL tab, click Add. Service name should be set to test. Other settings should not matter.
On Tails, left-click the NetworkManager icon and selection the newly created connection.
To debug, use tcpdump, and look at /var/log/syslog.

2.


Wie kann ich den zweiten Schritt unter Ubuntu das ist ja die Gateway ausführen?

Und muss ich alle Schritte in einer Komandozeile ausführen?

Und ich brauche dafür ja einen 2 Rechner den habe ich leider nicht

Geht das auch mit einem Rechner?
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Jimini (29. Mai 2011)

Was genau möchtest du denn machen? Möchtest du die DSL-Einwahl von einem Ubuntu-System erledigen lassen und diese Verbindung dann freigeben? Wenn ja, geht das auch einfacher.

MfG Jimini


----------



## msimpr (29. Mai 2011)

Nein ich möchte diese Anleitung mal gerne ausprobieren.

Rein interessehalber


----------



## Jimini (29. Mai 2011)

Für mich sieht das auf den ersten Blick so aus, als wollte jemand in einer VM eine PPPoE-Verbindung einrichten, die sich dann aber nur mit der NIC des Hostsystems verbindet. Scheint aber nichts zu sein, was man mal eben mit ein paar Klicks zusammenschustert, da steckt eine gehörige Portion Bastelei drin 

MfG Jimini


----------



## msimpr (29. Mai 2011)

Kannst Du das ganze mal ausprobieren ?


----------



## Jimini (29. Mai 2011)

Dazu müsste ich jetzt erstmal eine KVM einrichten, darauf ein System installieren etc. - das wäre dann doch ein bisschen viel Arbeit für so eine kleine Sache. Worum geht es dir denn konkret? Ich denke schließlich nicht, dass du dir irgendein HowTo rausgepickt und beschlossen hast, das mal auszuprobieren 

MfG Jimini


----------



## msimpr (29. Mai 2011)

Es geht mir darum das ich unter Linux eine PPPOE Verbindung emulieren möchte. Zu Testzwecken und ich habe keine Hadware für PPPOe

Das ist der Grund warum ich gerne das ganze mal testen wollte


----------

